# The "Wild Thing" Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I made this one last night... This is my favorite so far..... It totally matches Mia's carrier!! Not sure if you can tell from the pic, but the black material has a sheen to it - so it almost looks like leather... sort of ... lol

Here it is....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

More views....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Last one....

I put two crystal stones on the neck closure but you can't see them very well in the pic...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

I WANT IT  you know the size :wink: hehehe

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thats great i should really get my girls some


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That is just precious!! Great job girl! To bad we dont live in the same town! We could go into Business together!  :wink: I used to make Bridesmaid dresses and Prom gowns many years ago, so I know how much work goes into making things like that! Good Job!  

sandra


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

now we're talkin! i love it!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> I WANT IT  you know the size :wink: hehehe
> 
> kisses nat


Nat - soon as I saw this one, I thought of you!

I absolutely love it - love anything with leopard print. I'm actually getting ready to redo one of my spare bedrooms (which is also my computer room) in the animal print motif. I have a day bed in this room, and haven't been able to find a comforter I like, so I'm making one. Just have to make up my mind about what color to paint the walls. I've changed my mind three times already. LOL


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I LOVE IT!! Gorgeous!

Paris will have to have one. Once she gets here (mid July I hope), I'll be ordering one for her....with the matching leash of course!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

lol @ chimom 

i'm addicted to leopard prints ....my bed , my sofa , my pillows , clothing  

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Very Nat!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!! :wave:


----------

